# PC startet nichtmehr nach BIOS einstellung.



## quenX (23. Oktober 2010)

Guten tag. 

Ich hatte gestern ein Thread zum meinen neu bestellten PC gepostet. Danke nochmal. 

Heute habe ich das mit einen kollegen zusammen gebaut, Windows istalliert. Soweit sogut. Lief richtig geil die möre. 
Bis ich dann im BIOS rumstellen wollte, bzw habe wie es in euren Helft der ausgabe PC GAMES HARDWARE 09/2010 Seite 26 beschrieben ist, da ich ziehmlich die gleichen komponenten wie der rechner für den es ausgelegt ist habe. 

Step 1 habe ich ausgelassen, weil nicht gefunden. 
Step 2/3. done!
Step 4/5/6. done!
ab Step 7 habe ich dann aufgehört weil ich 1. mit den begriffen nixmehr anfangen konnte und 2. Ich es für unnötig gehalten habe. 

Soweit sogut. 
Ich speicher alles mit F10 und starte den PC neu...
...
nix.
DIe lüfter und LEDs gingen an aber keine reaktion von Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm. 
Beziehugsweiße zukt er mal kurz und fängt auch an zu rechnen aber eben nicht lange und passieren tut auch nix. 
Baterie die auf der Motherboard sitzt habe ich schon ein und ausgebaut mit hoffnung auf BIOS reset. Aber hat ne gefunzt.

Und jetzt sitz ich hier an meinen alten PC und bin am verzweifeln. 
BITTEEEEEEEEEE HEEEEELFT MIIIIIIIIR!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

Bist du sicher, dass der Bios Resett funktioniert hat?
Denn wenns geklappt hat, sollte das System wieder so starten, wie am Anfang, denn kaputt machen kannst du nichts, wenn du was im Bios verstellst, nur eben so, dass der Rechner nicht mehr startet, aber dafür ist das Resett ja da.
Hast du auf dem Brett ein Bios Resett Knopf?
Welches Brett ist das genau?


----------



## quenX (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das netzteil rausgezogen und und die Batterie rausgebaut und rund 2-3 min gewartet. Das müsste ja eig reichen?!?! oder? ^^
Weiß ich nicht. Ich bin nicht so der Profi bei den PC Innenleben oder BIOS.

Ich hab ein 

msi 870A-G54 Motherboard
und AMD Phenom II Black edition (955)


----------



## Kjyjan (23. Oktober 2010)

Also Kondensatoren können den Strom sehr lang Speichern, also 15min würde ich schon warten. (Hat das Teil kein CMOS Reset Button oder Jumper?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

Du musst den NT Stecker rausziehen, dann der Startkopf noch mal drücken, damit die Kondensatoren entladen werden und danach die Batterie rausnehmen.


----------



## quenX (23. Oktober 2010)

NT? 
Netzteil?
Naja ich habe Er das netzteil abgezogen dann baterie raus und dann erst nochmal aufm start gedrückt. Macht das was aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

Du musst das NT Kabel abmachen (oder das NT hinten aussschalten, ist das gleiche), dann den Rechner starten, kurz gehen die Lampen an, dann sofort wieder aus (die Kondensatoren sind nun leer) und danach die Batterie rausnehmen (schau mal ins Handbuch des Bretts, da steht genau drin, wie du ein Bios Resett machen musst).

Wenn das nicht geht, bau mal alle Komponenten aus, also RAM, Platten, Laufwerk, GraKa, alles eben und lass den Rechner dann ohne Strom so stehen.


----------



## quenX (23. Oktober 2010)

ok. Hoffentlich geht das 1, weil ich keinen bock habe nochmal jemanden zu suchen der das zusammenbaut ^^

Aber wenigstens die antwarnung damit nic kaputt ist ^^#auch schon gut. danke für die hilfe, ich meld mich wenn ich morgen erfolg oder auch nicht hatte. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

Du hast den zusammenbauen lassen und der lief auch?
Wieso hast du dann was im Bios verstellt?


----------



## Kjyjan (23. Oktober 2010)

Ok du hast am RAM rumgespielt sicher das du da das Richtige eigestellt hast? Hast du die Riegel schon mal durch andere ersetzt um Sicher zu gehen das die nicht kaputt sind? Was genau hast du überhaupt eingestellt? Genau das Gleiche wie in der PCGH?


----------



## quenX (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja der lief. Haben auch windows schon installiert. 

Weil es mir iwer mal gesagt hat, bzw es ja in der zeitung steht. 
und ja ich jhabe alles wie dort beschriben eingestellt.!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

Aber offensichtlich scheint da was nicht hingehauen zu haben. Entweder hast was grundlegendes verkehrt eingestellt, worauf Mainboard/CPU/RAM abgeraucht sind, oder du kriegst das mit dem Bios Resett einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Kjyjan (23. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du mal deine Hardware Posten, in dem andere Thread von dir ist die nämlich nicht aufzufinden.


----------



## quenX (23. Oktober 2010)

Endlich mit der neuen Möre angemeldet ;p

hat alles geklappt. Musste noch Motherboard resetten mit batterie raus undso. Und das in der richtigen reihenfolge. 
Großes danke euch beiden  

jetzt wird installiert :p


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

Suiper, dass du es hinbekommen hast, freut mich sehr.


----------

